# Is this Litoria rubella?



## Stevo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

This little guy has visited me 2 nights in a row; tonight I caught a few photos to try and identify him. Location is Townsville.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 20, 2010)

Doesn't look like rubella to me....


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> Doesn't look like rubella to me....


 
I'm open to other ideas...


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 20, 2010)

Well i was thinking L. Ewingii but not sure they get up your way or not?

Try posting on frogs.org.au Community :: Index


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> Well i was thinking L. Ewingii but not sure they get up your way or not?
> 
> Try posting on frogs.org.au Community :: Index


 
Yeah, no the Southern brown tree frog doesnt come this far North.. Maybe someone else from up this way might be able to help me out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 20, 2010)

Considering the location I would say L.rubella as looking through the field guides there is nothing else I can find that it may be.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe it's *Litoria rheocola* but I'm not sure they come this far South?


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just, out of curiosity, wandered out the front and he's still hanging out there - looks like he's settled in and this is now his home


----------



## StephenZozaya (Mar 21, 2010)

It is definitely a _L. rubella_. They can be pretty variable and I wouldn't even say that one is anything but normal looking.They are usually one of the most common frogs in urban areas throughout their incredibly large range.Its definitely not a_ Litoria rheocola. _They occur only in rainforest and are pretty habitat specific. It also looks nothing like a _L. rheocola_.

Stephen


----------



## eipper (Mar 21, 2010)

Its one of the rubella complex....there is a number of species presently lumped within rubella

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## JasonL (Mar 21, 2010)

eipper said:


> Its one of the rubella complex....there is a number of species presently lumped within rubella
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott Eipper



LOL, any species with a wide range is now "a complex" :lol:.... sorry for my lumping ways


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'ts a cute little fella; hopefully he'll hang around.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 21, 2010)

Definately "_Litoria rubella"._

I am a lumper but having seen this species across its range it is clear there is more than one species involved. 

Aaron


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 21, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> I am a lumper but having seen this species across its range it is clear there is more than one species involved.



Guess that means the ones at my local pet shop are a diff Rubella to the one pictured.


----------



## eipper (Mar 21, 2010)

Not really Jason.....burton's are a good example of a wide ranging variable species, as are Carpet Pythons-even most the "subspecies" within carpets probably aren't worth recognising
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## JasonL (Mar 22, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> Definately "_Litoria rubella"._
> 
> I am a lumper but having seen this species across its range it is clear there is more than one species involved.
> 
> Aaron



LOL, was just stiring the pot , the ones I have seen from western NSW seem the same as the ones in Northern Qld, though I'm sure there is plenty of variance within the species.... do any have vastly different calls?
Yes Scott, Burtons are all pretty much the same..... just not enough "work" done on them yet eh? .....


----------



## eipper (Mar 22, 2010)

Jason,

Fair bit of work was done on them in the early 90's

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## JasonL (Mar 22, 2010)

Scott, it was a joke lol....


----------



## eipper (Mar 22, 2010)

no worries, I have the flu atm...running a bit slow

Cheers


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 23, 2010)

JasonL said:


> LOL, was just stiring the pot , the ones I have seen from western NSW seem the same as the ones in Northern Qld, though I'm sure there is plenty of variance within the species.... do any have vastly different calls?


 
The only noticeable difference in the call I have detected is from "L. rubella" in the Arnhem Land. These frogs also look quite different to the more widespread inland form on rubella. The coastal form of rubella from northern NSW through Queensland is also slightly different to those of the inland. I think there are at least 3 different forms and I believe genetic work is currently being done on this species.


----------

